# Ski Movie Trailers 2013-2014 Season



## dlague (Jul 8, 2013)

Well the ski movie trailer season has begun!  Kind of the right of passage to the new ski/snowboard season ahead - so let the season begin!

If you see a new trailer published post it here for all to enjoy!  Here is Daily Bread's release - enjoy!


http://vimeo.com/headbud/dbt


----------



## dlague (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey now - here is another!


[video]http://vimeo.com/level1/partly-cloudy-official-trailer[/video]


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 9, 2013)

Can't wait for more to drop......


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is another!  It is created by an Austrian video company -  Freeski-Crew.com.  I am so looking forward to the early season marketing frenzy and subsequently the ski season to start!

http://http://vimeo.com/69275478


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2013)

Whiteroom Films’ trailer for “For a Few Lines More” goes from mellow to full throttle in a hurry. This is guaranteed to get you fired up on skiing!  The first minute and a half is all about sponsors so click ahead or wait it out!


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2013)

Not the complete trailer just yet but a sneak peak!  Warren Miller's "Ticket to Ride"!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2013)

More of an add, but very appropriate today:


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> More of an add, but very appropriate today:



True about the ad but its kind of like a mini movie that makes me want to get back out there for sure (I cannot wait for Winter) - and yes very appropriate for this week!  Cool advert - no pun intended!


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2013)

Legs of Steel a European company present "The LOSt".  This is a kick ass trailer!  I will be curious about the movie for sure!  Mix of Big mountain skiing and urban skiing!


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is an all female movie "Pretty Faces"  By Linsey Dyer.  This is a fun trailer to watch with a really cool song!


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2013)

Sherpas Cinema always makes very visually appealing movies with cool special effects.  If you have seen "All I Can" then here is another which appears to be another marvel!  This is one called "Into the Mind".


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is a very interesting trailer - kind of trippy in a 60's sense!  If you like T-Rex (the band) or know who they are then you will like the music!  Valhalla (not Jay Peak's) by Sweetgrass Productions!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2013)

dlague said:


> Here is a very interesting trailer - kind of trippy in a 60's sense!  If you like T-Rex (the band) or know who they are then you will like the music!  Valhalla (not Jay Peak's) by Sweetgrass Productions!


My type of trip.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone hear what Meatheads are doing? Somebody on Newschoolers said that Andy Parry said the there'd be no movie in 2013. A reply in the thread says Meatheads announced sometime back there'd be no 2013 film. But I can't find that announcement or anything other than that. Meathead.com is quiet and so is their Facebook page. I'm not liking it.


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2013)

MSP Films Days of My Youth - This is more of a teaser with a trailer to follow!


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2013)

We all knew who he was and what he was to freeskiing - Shane McConkey!  This is actually a fairly long trailer about the documentary film of McConkey and his legacy.  It will be showing in Portsmouth on TBD!  If you do not know who he is then check this out!

So McConkey by MSP and sponsored by Red Bull


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a very interesting trailer by Skilluminati a Latvian ski film production.  This is one the best urban skiing trailers I have seen so far!

Enjoy SKLMNTI!


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2013)

This a really fun ski porn trailer!  All freeride, all powder!  MIDIAFILM presents "Too Much Snow"!  Is that possible?


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok need to represent snowboarders!  

Always Like This by Michael Haunschmidt


----------



## Abubob (Jul 25, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Anyone hear what Meatheads are doing? Somebody on Newschoolers said that Andy Parry said the there'd be no movie in 2013. A reply in the thread says Meatheads announced sometime back there'd be no 2013 film. But I can't find that announcement or anything other than that. Meathead.com is quiet and so is their Facebook page. I'm not liking it.



Quoting from DJAK on the Ski the East forum:





> It'll be pretty quiet until new website drops in the late summer/fall. More to come on all things STE / MHF.
> 
> The NS chatter of a year ago is not entirely wrong, nor entirely right. Clear as mud for ya. Stay tuned, but don't expect big announcements till new site.



Thanks DJAK.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2013)

No Meatheads this fall?  Say it ain't so!


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2013)

Stept Productions “Mutiny”

This one has some crazy injury images from urban skiing!  Not really my thing but I am amazed at what they do!


----------



## phin (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if the SnowRiders are planning to do the Film Fest again this Fall?


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok this is not for a movie but for a 4 part webisode by Burton! Have to represent the snowboarders out there!  This trailer has kind of a cool start and great music!


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is another trailer that looks pretty good! 

http://youtu.be/me-0oxt2OC8


----------



## Abubob (Aug 14, 2013)

dlague said:


> Here is another trailer that looks pretty good!
> 
> http://youtu.be/me-0oxt2OC8



It starts out good but devolves into the "normal" urban, park and backcountry - but it has the good ending. :lol:


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok TGR's release is looking really awesome!  Lots of big mountain extreme skiing that is sure to have you glued to your seat.  I am looking forward to their tour stop near me!  

Way of life


----------



## Puck it (Aug 16, 2013)

dlague said:


> Ok TGR's release is looking really awesome! Lots of big mountain extreme skiing that is sure to have you glued to your seat. I am looking forward to their tour stop near me!
> 
> Way of life





The new camera that they are using is awesome!!!!!!!!!  I may buy this one, since there will be no Meathead film.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 16, 2013)

dlague said:


> We all knew who he was and what he was to freeskiing - Shane McConkey!  This is actually a fairly long trailer about the documentary film of McConkey and his legacy.  It will be showing in Portsmouth on TBD!  If you do not know who he is then check this out!
> 
> So McConkey by MSP and sponsored by Red Bull



This is the movie I am looking forward to. Someone send me a DVD. 

Whenever I hear "Jukebox Hero," I think of Shane:


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2013)

dlague said:


> Not the complete trailer just yet but a sneak peak!  Warren Miller's "Ticket to Ride"!



Here is the official trailer!  Looks like they will be doing their typical boating shots, exotic places and faces shots, train station shots, and a bunch of skiing!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 3, 2013)

I see that Valhalla is penciled in for screenings at UVM and PSU. No dates yet.

http://www.sweetgrass-productions.com/tour/


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 3, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I see that Valhalla is penciled in for screenings at UVM and PSU. No dates yet.
> 
> http://www.sweetgrass-productions.com/tour/



Nice! Thanks for pointing that out. I'd love to catch Valhalla!


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I see that Valhalla is penciled in for screenings at UVM and PSU. No dates yet.
> 
> http://www.sweetgrass-productions.com/tour/



And Portsmouth!


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a much simpler film that features feeder mountains!

United We Ski is a documentary by T-Bar Films about small ski areas in Vermont. It will premier on November 7th in Burlington, Vermont, as well as tour the region. Brothers Tyler and Elliot Wilkinson-Ray along with the support of their community, spent over a year producing the film; which is meant to bring attention to the importance of small ski areas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2013)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> Here is a much simpler film that features feeder mountains!
> 
> United We Ski is a documentary by T-Bar Films about small ski areas in Vermont. It will premier on November 7th in Burlington, Vermont, as well as tour the region. Brothers Tyler and Elliot Wilkinson-Ray along with the support of their community, spent over a year producing the film; which is meant to bring attention to the importance of small ski areas.



Do you a link for the movie premiere dates?


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Do you a link for the movie premiere dates?



From T-Bar Films website:

We will be screening the film in each of the communities the movie is about as well as Burlington, UVM, etc.

http://www.t-barfilms.com/


       -NOVEMBER  7th Main Street Landing at 6pm and 8:30pm (BTV)

       -NOVEMBER  8th St. Albans 7:30pm

       -NOVEMBER  14th UVM Billings Lecture Hall (Burlington)

       -NOVEMBER  15th Richmond Public Library

       -NOVEMBER  16th Bradford Academy


......with Potential dates at Dartmouth College, Boston, and more


----------



## Abubob (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> Here is a much simpler film that features feeder mountains!
> 
> United We Ski is a documentary by T-Bar Films about small ski areas in Vermont. It will premier on November 7th in Burlington, Vermont, as well as tour the region. Brothers Tyler and Elliot Wilkinson-Ray along with the support of their community, spent over a year producing the film; which is meant to bring attention to the importance of small ski areas.



A must see for every skier in the northeast fer sher.


----------



## PaulSt Romaine (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting all these up guys. I'm too excited by now to wait until I get on the slopes! Honestly looking at these videos, you just feel so… ENCOURAGED to try new things out on the slopes this year don't you think? Some of these tricks are just too out of this world. Just remember to keep safe and practice manners at all times!


----------

